# Waste grey water pipe tap replacement



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

To empty my grey water tank, there is a black plastic/rubber pipe. Attached to the end of the pipe is a black/green plastic tap which rotates to open and close, and hooks onto the underside of the vehicle with the pipe. Unfortunately, the whole tap attachment is sometimes loose from the pipe, and I must have lost it completely on my travels yesterday.

Anyone know where I can get a replacement, as the waste pipe is now open to the elements and cold air?

The vehicle is Autocruise Starfire 2004 on a Peugeot Boxer. I'm in Poole.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/ ????

Usually worth a first look...


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

In Poole there are a few parts people try this one http://www.charlesandson.co.uk/ they have a decent range of bits and pieces.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

On my Autotrail it is a 3/4" ball valve from:-

Ball valves from O'Learys


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its probally a 1" quarter turn valve.
Black with a green ring about the top.

You will get one from an aquatics retailer as they use them for ponds and filters in pondkeeping.

If your not desperate before xmas double check the bore of the pipe and send me your address and i will post you one

Phill


----------

